# SOLVED Problem on Samsung Q45

## samhob

Hi all, I have just bought a new samsung q45 XIP laptop and I have a very weird problem:

On the bootup of the minimal 2007.0 installation disc, my harddisk (SATA i think) is detected as /dev/sda, once I completed the installation, compiled my kernel and reboot, I have a VFS error showing my hard disk tables as /dev/hda!!!

I have recompiled 1000 times my kernel activated and deactivated many options, I have even tried to generate a kernel config with genkernel, once I rebooted with the genkernel generated kernel , I still had the same problem but I was able to specify what harddisk partition too boot on, so I wrote /dev/hda, and I was able to boot up ! Unfortunately this trick is bad since my hard disk speed is only 2mb/sec and it is impossible to set DMA mode to on  ( I get an HDIO_SEt_DMA error on hdparm...)

That's quite complicated, does someone knows whow can i Have that /dev/sda after rebooting, as in the installation??

I would be really grateful for any help! Thanks!Last edited by samhob on Sun Sep 16, 2007 6:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bunder

SATA drives don't use DMA, but that doesn't explain why sda is marked as hda.  I would have to guess you left out SCSI emulation or SCSI disk... Give the kernel config a check.  Cheers   :Smile: 

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## samhob

I setted them correctly... Still not working...  :Sad: 

On this website: http://nemaris.multiservers.com/samsung/samsungq45.html

the same problem is reported: Debian Lenny (the testing distribution) will install itself correctly. After the first reboot the root filesystem (/dev/sdaX) will not be found and the system does not boot.

Any ideas?

----------

## samhob

SOLVED!

I download the live cd installation disc, i did a normal installation and it did work!! i think i had to add the "doscsi" option to the kernel on the bootloader! thanks for all

----------

